# The impact of freemasonry and rosencrux on classical music?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

This is not a truthers post about stupid conspiracy but i know for instance Berlioz was a freemason soo was Mozart ''la flute enchanté '' inspired by freemasonry.Satie was in rosecrucians once.

I knew two freemasons do we own them something for the geneous of some composer did these secret society play and active role in the composer main inspiration or whatever.

Maybe it's a stupid post, but im just curious about the subject


:tiphat:


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I've got the Satie music, played by Bojan Gorisek. It's really good music. I also have a book _(The Late Beethoven)_ that says he was very influenced by Freemasonry, as in "all men are brothers," the Ninth Symphony, and more.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Sibelius was a mason too. They let him play with the organ.


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

The recent biography of Beethoven by Jan Swafford suggests pretty well that Beethoven's teacher Neefe, who was in a Mason-like society devoted to Enlightenment or Aufkärung had a huge influence on Beethoven's way of thinking, which was tied in with the Schiller Ode to Joy "alle Menschen werden Brüder" etc. I don't think Beethoven himself was ever a member of any such society but he was pretty clearly familiar with their way of thinking.


----------

